# Τίτλοι και προσφωνήσεις ορθόδοξων ιερέων



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2009)

Ψάχνοντας σήμερα να δω πώς θα απευθυνόταν κανείς στο Μητροπολίτη μιας περιοχής της Ελλάδας, έπεσα πάνωστην παρακάτω ιεραρχική δομή με τις αντίστοιχες προσφωνήσεις και είπα να το βάλω εδώ να υπάρχει.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_cRihYqYvm_s/Se69t9qa04I/AAAAAAAAA6A/1Tw0Ap4lNXo/s1600-h/prosf.jpg

Θα είχε, λέτε, νόημα, να το μετακομίσουμε στο Greek-English και να προσπαθήσουμε όλοι μαζί να βρούμε και αντιστοιχίες στα αγγλικά; Ε, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2009)

Πολύ χρήσιμο και καλή ιδέα να μαζέψουμε αγγλικές προσφωνήσεις, γιατί η αγγλική βίκι (εδώ τουλάχιστον) μάλλον πάσχει.
Από την άλλη, εδώ είναι πιο χρήσιμη (προσέξτε το His All Holiness για τον Οικουμενικό Πατριάρχη).

Τι θα κάνουμε με τους -ώτατους;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι θα κάνουμε με τους -ώτατους;


Κάτι σε his most [insert adjective] holiness, θα έλεγα.


----------



## Philip (Sep 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πολύ χρήσιμο και καλή ιδέα να μαζέψουμε αγγλικές προσφωνήσεις, γιατί η αγγλική βίκι (εδώ τουλάχιστον) μάλλον πάσχει.
> Από την άλλη, εδώ είναι πιο χρήσιμη (προσέξτε το His All Holiness για τον Οικουμενικό Πατριάρχη).
> 
> Τι θα κάνουμε με τους -ώτατους;



στα αγγλικα; Νομίζω θα μπορούσαμε να τα καλύψουμε με τα most ή very: most reverend", "very reverend" etc.


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2009)

Σημείωση: Να ένα απαραίτητο βιβλίο για (κάποιους) μεταφραστές (πηγή του ευρήματος της Palavra):
*Εγχειρίδιο πρωτοκόλλου - εθιμοτυπίας*
Σωτήριος Η. Τριαντάφυλλος
Στρατηγική Αναπτυξιακή, 2001
286 σελ.
ISBN 960-8094-07-0, ISBN-13 978-960-8094-07-9
Τιμή € 30,52


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2009)

Για τους -ώτατους εννούσα αν με όμικρον ή ωμέγα...



Philip said:


> στα αγγλικα; Νομίζω θα μπορούσαμε να τα καλύψουμε με τα most ή very: most reverend", "very reverend" etc.



Αν και δεν θα διαφωνήσω ότι ακούγεται παράταιρο να προσφωνείς έναν ορθόδοξο μητροπολίτη My Lord ή να τον αποκαλείς Your Eminence, είναι επομένως εντελώς «εκτός«και οι προσφωνήσεις με το Your Excellency και το Your Grace καταναλογία με το παρακάτω απόσπασμα από την αγγλική βίκι;

Ecclesiastical use
In the Roman Catholic Church, it is customary in many countries to use this style with Archbishops or Bishops (more formally, "His", or "Your", "Most Reverend Excellency"). The title of Eminence (or, more formally, "His", or "Your", "Most Reverend Eminence") is reserved to cardinals. This is also the official usage, both ecclesiastical and diplomatic, and is the practice followed in the United States.
However in the United Kingdom and most Commonwealth or former Commonwealth countries, it is more customary to follow the British tradition, as usual in the Anglican churches, where an Archbishop is addressed as "Your Grace" (as for a British Duke) and a bishop as "My Lord".​
Και συγγνώμη για τυχόν λάθη, ακόμη δεν έχω συνέλθει από τη βόλτα στα Εμιράτα...


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2009)

Ο ορθόδοξος αρχιεπίσκοπος στα αγγλικά είναι His Eminence, HE που δεν το μπερδεύουμε το το His Excellency, που είναι τίτλος για πρέσβεις. Όταν του μιλάς τον λες Your Excellency αλλά και Your Grace έχω ακούσει να αποκαλούν το Γρηγόριο (αρχιεπίσκοπος Θυατείρων και Μ. Βρετανίας).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2009)

Να πάμε και στο Greek - English;


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2009)

Από το εγχειρίδιο της αρχιεπισκοπής Θυατείρων:
Σεβασμιώτατος ο αρχιεπίσκοπος His Eminence or The Most Reverend
Πανιερώτατος ο Μητροπολίτης The Most Reverend
Θεοφιλέστατος ο επίσκοπος (είχα την εντύπωση ότι αυτά είναι τα ίδια) The Right Reverend
Επίσης το ίδιο βιβλίο έχει όλους τους παπάδες της αρχιεπισκοπής με τους τίτλους τους σε ελληνικά και αγγλικά, απ' όπου αντιγράφω:
Αρχιμανδρίτης The Very Reverend Archimandrite 
Πρεσβύτερος The Reverend
Πρωτοπρεσβύτερος The Very Reverend Protopresbyter
Οικονόμος The Revd. Oeconomos
Ιερομόναχος The Revd. Hieromonk
Διάκονος The Revd. Deacon


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2009)

Ευκαιρία να προσθέσω εδώ το πλαίσιο από το ΛΝΕΓ, λήμμα *κληρικός*:


Με τον όρο «κληρικοί» νοείται το σύνολο τού ανώτερου και τού κατώτερου κλήρου. Στον ανώτερο συγκαταλέγονται οι *επίσκοποι*, οι *πρεσβύτεροι* και οι *διάκονοι*, οι οποίοι αναλαμβάνουν με χειροτονία το έργο τής τελέσεως των μυστηρίων και τής ποιμάνσεως. Στον κατώτερο κλήρο, ανήκουν οι *αναγνώστες*, οι *υποδιάκονοι*, οι *ψάλτες* και οι *κατηχητές*, που χειροθετούνται έξω από το Άγιο Βήμα. Με τον ανώτερο κλήρο συνδέονται οι τρεις *βαθμοί τής ιεροσύνης*. Αυτοί κλιμακώνονται από τον κατώτερο προς τον ανώτερο ως εξής: *διάκονος, πρεσβύτερος, επίσκοπος*. Ειδικότερα, ο _διάκονος_ (λαϊκ. *διάκος*) μπορεί κατά τη διάρκεια τής υπηρεσίας του να φέρει τον τίτλο τού *αρχιδιακόνου* (ο πρώτος τη τάξει διάκονος, που είθισται να ακολουθεί τον μητροπολίτη) και προσφωνείται *Ευλαβέστατος* ή *Ιερολογιότατος* (εφόσον διαθέτει πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση). Ο _πρεσβύτερος_ (*ιερέας*, λαϊκ. *παππάς*) φέρει διαφόρους τίτλους ανάλογα με το αν είναι έγγαμος ή άγαμος· αν είναι έγγαμος, μπορεί να φέρει τον τίτλο τού *πρωτοπρεσβύτερου* (πρώτος ανάμεσα στους πρεσβυτέρους, που φέρει σταυρό και επιγονάτιο) ή τού *οικονόμου* (που φέρει επιγονάτιο). Προσφωνείται *Αιδεσιμότατος* ή, αν έχει πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση, *Aιδεσιμολογιότατος*. Στην περίπτωση που ο _πρεσβύτερος_ είναι άγαμος, μπορεί να φέρει τον τίτλο τού *αρχιμανδρίτη*. Επιπλέον, ο λόγιος (με πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση) _αρχιμανδρίτης_ προσφωνείται *Πανοσιολογιότατος*, ενώ ο _αρχιμανδρίτης_ απλώς *Πανοσιότατος*. Οι *επίσκοποι* (τρίτος βαθμός) μπορεί να είναι: (α) _βοηθοί επίσκοποι_, που τελούν υπό τον μητροπολίτη, τον αρχιεπίσκοπο ή τον πατριάρχη και προσφωνούνται *Θεοφιλέστατοι*· (β) *αρχιεπίσκοποι*, αρχηγοί αυτοκέφαλης ή μη Εκκλησίας· στην πρώτη περίπτωση (αυτοκέφαλης Εκκλησίας) προσφωνούνται *Μακαριότατοι*, ενώ στη δεύτερη (μη αυτοκέφαλης Εκκλησίας) *Σεβασμιότατοι*· γ) *μητροπολίτες*, που ποιμαίνουν τους πιστούς μιας επαρχίας, διαθέτουν διοικητική εξουσία και προσφωνούνται *Σεβασμιότατοι* (λαϊκ. *δεσπότες*) και *μητροπολίτες τιτουλάριοι* (χωρίς επαρχία, δηλ. μητρόπολη που υπήρχε παλιότερα αλλά καταργήθηκε), που προσφωνούνταν παλαιότερα *Πανιερότατοι* και τώρα *Θεοφιλέστατοι*· (δ) *πατριάρχες*: ο *Οικουμενικός* (Κων/πόλεως και Νέας Ρώμης), που προσφωνείται *Παναγιότατος*, και οι λοιποί που προσφωνούνται *Mακαριότατοι*. Ειδικότερα, οι προκαθήμενοι των τεσσάρων πρεσβυγενών (των πρώτων που ιδρύθηκαν) πατριαρχείων (Κων/πόλεως, Aλεξανδρείας, Αντιόχειας, Ιεροσολύμων) προσαγορεύονται και *Θειότατοι* (ο Αλεξανδρείας και *Πάπας*).
Οι *ιερομόναχοι* (μοναχοί που έχουν χειροτονηθεί ιερείς) και *μοναχοί* προσφωνούνται *Οσιότατοι* και οι λόγιοι ιερομόναχοι και μοναχοί *Οσιολογιότατοι*.​


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2009)

Κι ένα λινκ επί του θέματος 
Clergy Etiquette
How to address catholic clergy
Κι ένας πίνακας που τα έχει όλα, από τον σενσέι μέχρι τον πάστορα. 
Ενδιαφέρον το ότι μας λέει ότι οι πεντηκοστιανοί έχουν ιερείς, που τους λένε πάστορες, γιατί είχαμε κάνει σχετική συζήτηση πριν λίγο καιρό.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ευκαιρία να προσθέσω εδώ το πλαίσιο από το ΛΝΕΓ, λήμμα *κληρικός*.


Προσθήκη η οποία καθιστά αναγκαία μιαν ακόμη προσθήκη πλαισίου από το ΛΝΕΓ, και συγκεκριμένα από το λήμμα *παππάς*. :) Το ότι ήδη από τους πρωτοχριστιανικούς χρόνους γραφόταν και _παπάς_, δεν μας επηρεάζει — αλλά στον Πάπα κάνουμε μια εξαίρεση. 

Και, μια και μιλήσαμε για τον Πάπα (μην τρέμετε, δεν θα σας μαγαρίσω το νήμα, αναφέροντας με τη γνωστότερη σχετική έκφραση στα ελληνικά ), να πω ότι η (με μεγάλη διαφορά) συνηθέστερη έκφραση που επιδέχεται καταφατική απάντηση (σχετικό νήμα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4341) είναι η: _Is the Pope catholic?_ (Παρεμπ από τον ορισμό εδώ: http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/203600.html κι εδώ: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=is+the+pope+catholic?, προκύπτει ότι και η ελληνική αντίστοιχη έκφραση είναι αγγλισμός.)


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 30, 2009)

Και μια και φτάσαμε ως τον Πάπα, να κι ένα στοιχείο που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πάει στα ψευδόφιλα (αν και το κεφαλαίο στη μια λέξη αποτρέπει τη σύγχυση στα γραπτά): Pope στα αγγλικά είναι βεβαίως ο Πάπας, pope όμως στα γαλλικά είναι ο ορθόδοξος ιερωμένος, ο παππάς.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2009)

Και μια και πιάσαμε τα ψευδόφιλα, προσέχτε μην μπερδέψετε κανέναν Pope Alexander με τον Alexander Pope.


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πανιερώτατος ο Μητροπολίτης The Most Reverend
> Θεοφιλέστατος ο επίσκοπος (είχα την εντύπωση ότι αυτά είναι τα ίδια) The Right Reverend



Καλά που βρήκα αυτό το νήμα. Κι εγώ μπερδεύω μητροπολίτη και επίσκοπο, και τώρα που χρειάζομαι την αγγλική λέξη για τον πρώτο (τον μητροπολίτη) απευθύνομαι στην πιο έγκυρη πηγή (τη Λεξιλογία, ντε).

εδιτ: Εντάξει, νομίζω το βρήκα, είναι metropolitan. Αν και στη συνέχεια με μπερδεύει η βίκι γράφοντας metropolitans (archbishops in the Greek Orthodox Church).


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Καλά που βρήκα αυτό το νήμα. Κι εγώ μπερδεύω μητροπολίτη και επίσκοπο, και τώρα που χρειάζομαι την αγγλική λέξη για τον πρώτο (τον μητροπολίτη) απευθύνομαι στην πιο έγκυρη πηγή (τη Λεξιλογία, ντε).



Στην Ορθόδοξη Ανατολική Εκκλησία ο κληρικός που διοικεί μία μητροπολιτική περιφέρεια ονομάζεται Μητροπολίτης. Ο βαθμός ιεροσύνης που οφείλει να κατέχει κάποιος ως Μητροπολίτης είναι αυτός του *επισκόπου*. Κατά τον εκκλησιαστικό συγγραφέα Γαβριήλ Φιλαδελφείας στο έργο του "Περί ιερωσύνης", Μητροπολίτης καλείται ο επίσκοπος "δια τι είναι ως μήτηρ της πόλεώς του". Η μητροπολιτική περιφέρεια ως έδρα του έχει υπόσταση, είναι δηλαδή ποιμαντικά ενεργός σε μία συγκεκριμένη πληθυσμιακή μερίδα.
Λέει εδώ
Κατά συνέπεια, για τη γενική έννοια του μητροπολίτη στα αγγλικά θα χρησιμοποιούσα τη λέξη bishop. Εδώ βλέπω τον όρο *metropolitan bishop *όταν αναφέρεται σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο μητροπολίτη/επίσκοπο.


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2013)

Ψάχνω τη μετάφραση του _μητροπολίτη Κρήτης_, για να γίνω πιο σαφής.


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2013)

Για δες εδώ μπας και βρεις τίποτα. Θα ψάχνω κι εγώ μαζί σου.

Κι εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2013)

His Eminence Archbishop of Crete Irineos,


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2013)

Τείνω (και πάλι) προς το metropolite/metropolitan bishop. Τώρα υπάρχει αρχιεπίσκοπος Κρήτης (archbishop) διότι από το 1962 με πράξη του Οικουμενικού Πατριαρχείου οι Επίσκοποι της Εκκλησίας της Κρήτης έλαβαν τον τίτλο του Μητροπολίτη, ενώ το 1967 με όμοιο τρόπο ο Μητροπολίτης Κρήτης έλαβε τον τίτλο του Αρχιεπισκόπου.
(Λέω τείνω προς το metropolitan γιατί ο μητροπολίτης που θέλω είναι ο Νεόφυτος Πατελάρος, του 1645)


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Τείνω (και πάλι) προς το metropolite/metropolitan bishop. Τώρα υπάρχει αρχιεπίσκοπος Κρήτης (archbishop) διότι από το 1962 με πράξη του Οικουμενικού Πατριαρχείου οι Επίσκοποι της Εκκλησίας της Κρήτης έλαβαν τον τίτλο του Μητροπολίτη, ενώ το 1967 με όμοιο τρόπο ο Μητροπολίτης Κρήτης έλαβε τον τίτλο του Αρχιεπισκόπου.
> (Λέω τείνω προς το metropolitan γιατί ο μητροπολίτης που θέλω είναι ο Νεόφυτος Πατελάρος, του 1645)



Και μάλλον καλά κάνεις. Δες κι εδώ, στο history.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2013)

Πάω να το ψάξω, αλλά η πρώτη μου σκέψη είναι το απλό ουσιαστικό *metropolitan* (όχι _metropolite_, όχι _metropolitan bishop)_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 10, 2013)

Όταν μου χρειάστηκε για μια μετάφραση, το metropolitan έβαλα. Δεν θυμάμαι να μπήκα σε ιδιαίτερο δίλημμα. Έλα όμως που δεν θυμάμαι πού το βρήκα και πώς το επέλεξα.


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2013)

Να πω κι εγώ κάτι έστω και με καθυστέρηση; Για να βάλω μερικά πράγματα σε σειρά.

1. Ο *επίσκοπος *(βαθμός ιερωσύνης ΚΑΙ διοικητική θέση) είναι ο επικεφαλής κληρικός σε μια πόλη (πόλη με την έννοια που έχουμε στην Ύστερη Αρχαιότητα και στο Βυζάντιο, δηλαδή η μικρότερη διοικητική μονάδα του κράτους). Αγγλικό αντίστοιχο *Bishop*.

2. Οι επίσκοποι μιας επαρχίας συνενώνονται σε [εκκλησιαστική] σύνοδο στην πρωτεύουσα [πόλη] της επαρχίας (όπως συνενώνονται και οι πόλεις τους διοικητικά υπό τον πολιτικό διοικητή της επαρχίας). Επειδή η πρωτεύουσα πόλη της επαρχίας λέγεται _μητρόπολη_, έτσι λέγεται και η πρωτεύουσα πόλη της εκκλησιαστικής ιεραρχίας, και ο επικεφαλής της *μητροπολίτης*. Αγγλικό αντίστοιχο *Metropolitan *(πληρέστερα, *Metropolitan bishop*). Το ότι ο μητροπολίτης λέγεται έτσι επειδή είναι σαν «μητέρα της πόλεώς του» («διά το είναι ως μητέρα της πόλεώς του») είναι μια ευσεβής ετυμολογία του Γαβριήλ Φιλαδελφείας αλλά άστοχη. Επιπλέον, γίνεται φανερό ότι η Εκκλησία ακολουθεί από τις απαρχές της έναν πολύ σπουδαίο οργανωτικό κανόνα, ότι τα όρια εκκλησιαστικής δικαιοδοσίας ακολουθούν τα όρια των διοικητικών περιφερειών του κράτους, και όταν αυτά αλλάζουν, ακολουθούν τις αλλαγές. (Μόνο επί Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας άλλαξαν τα πράγματα, επειδή υπήρχαν εκτεταμένες περιφέρειες χωρίς χριστιανική παρουσία και ποίμνιο, γι' αυτό και αυξήθηκαν οι τιτουλάριοι επίσκοποι).

3. Οι επίσκοποι που υπάγονται στον μητροπολίτη λέγονται απλούστατα υπαγόμενοι, στα αγγλικά Suffragan(t). Οι μητροπόλεις έχουν επετηρίδα που την τηρεί και την ενημερώνει το Πατριαρχείο, καθώς για διάφορους λόγους με τον καιρό άλλες προβιβάζονται και άλλες υποβιβάζονται.

4. Καθώς περνούν οι καιροί, σταδιακά, αναδεικνύονται επισκοπές (και αναγνωρίζονται) εκτός της καθιερωμένης σειράς. Οι επίσκοποί τους τιμούνται με τον τίτλο του *αρχιεπισκόπου*. Αγγλικό αντίστοιχο *Archbishop*. Συνήθως (στα αρχαία χρόνια αυτό ισχύει σταθερά, στα νεότερα όλο και πιο λίγο) οι αρχιεπίσκοποι δεν έχουν υπαγόμενους επισκόπους. Η ανάδειξη σε αρχιεπισκοπή είναι σημάδι πολιτικής εύνοιας (ο πρώτος που αναδείχθηκε σε αρχιεπίσκοπο, και μάλιστα με υπαγόμενους σε αυτόν επισκόπους, ήταν ο Κύπρου). Μετά την Άλωση οι αρχιεπισκοπές πληθύνονται. Για μερικές από αυτές αυτό είναι το πρώτο βήμα στην πορεία για να αναγνωριστούν ως *αυτοκέφαλες εκκλησίες*, και στη συνέχεια *πατριαρχεία*. Φυσικά με υπαγόμενες επισκοπές.

5. Τον 19ο αιώνα, με την αποκοπή της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος από το Πατριαρχείο και την ανακήρυξη (και αναγνώριση) του αυτοκεφάλου, ο μητροπολίτης Αθηνών ανακηρύσσεται σε αρχιεπίσκοπο Αθηνών και Πάσης Ελλάδος, επικεφαλής αυτοκέφαλης εκκλησίας. Οι υπαγόμενοι σε αυτόν επίσκοποι, δεδομένου ότι στο μικρό ελλαδικό κράτος δεν υπήρχαν πολλοί επίσκοποι και όσοι υπήρχαν έδρευαν στις πρωτεύουσες των νομών, αναβαθμίστηκαν σε *μητροπολίτες*. Η γενίκευση αυτή καθιερώθηκε από την εποχή του αρχιεπισκόπου Αθηνών Χρυσόστομου Α΄ (Παπαδόπουλου).

6. Με την εδαφική επέκταση του ελληνικού κράτους, ενσωματώθηκαν τα Επτάνησα, η Θεσσαλία και η Άρτα ομαλά. Ζήτημα δημιουργήθηκε με τις εκκλησιαστικές περιφέρειες στις προσαρτημένες μετά τους πολέμους (από το 1912 έως το 1948) περιοχές Ήπειρο (πλήν Άρτας), Μακεδονία, Θράκη, Δωδεκάνησα και Κρήτη. Αυτές, ως Νέες Χώρες, παραχωρήθηκαν *διοικητικά *από το Πατριαρχείο στην Αυτοκέφαλη Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος («άχρι καιρού», όπως δήλωσε το πατριαρχείο με πράξη του 1928), πνευματικά όμως εξακολουθούν να υπάγονται στον Κωνσταντινουπόλεως. Το ζήτημα αναθερμάνθηκε, όπως θυμόμαστε όλοι, επί αρχιερατείας Χριστοδούλου (Παρασκευαΐδη).

5. Οι Εκκλησίες των Δωδεκανήσων και της Κρήτης έχουν δική τους ιεραρχία και σύνοδο. Η της Δωδεκανήσου χωρίς προκαθήμενο, η της Κρήτης με προκαθήμενο τον αρχιεπίσκοπο (πλέον, όπως σωστά επεσήμανε ο Δύτης) Κρήτης.

6. Στην Κρήτη επί Βενετοκρατίας δεν υπήρχε μητροπολίτης Κρήτης ορθόδοξος. Οι Βενετοί δεν ήθελαν κάτι τέτοιο. Ανέχτηκαν τους κατά τόπους ιερείς (πρεσβυτέρους) της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας, τοποθέτησαν όμως παντού λατινικό κλήρο με επκεφαλής Λατίνο με τον τίτλο του αρχιεπισκόπου. Έπρεπε να έρθει η τουρκική κατάκτηση για να ξαναϋπάρξει ορθόδοξος μητροπολίτης Κρήτης, ο Νεόφυτος Πατελλάρος, που απασχολεί τον Δύτη. Ο Νεόφυτος όμως ήταν μητροπολίτης (Metropolitan bishop) όχι αρχιεπίσκοπος. Δείτε τα της Κρήτης εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Να πούμε λοιπόν, γιατί νομίζω ότι δεν το είπαμε ως τώρα, ότι η γαλλική λέξη για τον *επίσκοπο* (*évêque*) και η αγγλική (*bishop*) προέρχονται και οι δύο από το λατινικό *episcopus*, φυσικά από το ελληνικό _*επίσκοπος*_, και είναι από τις σπανιότατες περιπτώσεις (ίσως η μοναδική) όπου δύο λέξεις με κοινή ρίζα εξελίσσονται _μέσα στους ιστορικούς χρόνους_ με τόσες και τέτοιες αλλαγές που να καταλήγουν να μην έχουν ούτε ένα κοινό γράμμα!


----------

